# DVC resorts - pool towels?



## gands.frost (Aug 9, 2008)

Are pool towels provided at Saratoga springs as well as bathroom towels or do you have to bring your own?

Thank you.

India


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 9, 2008)

All towels are provided...


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

Disney pool towels are not pool towels per se. In fact, they are not even the size of your home bath towels, or that of the resort's for that matter. But you can take as many as you please, so quantity overrides quality. Cover your chair with three towels and take at least two to dry yourself and you'll be fine. At Vero Beach they actually have a towel shack but as far as I remember they are the only ones that do that.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 11, 2008)

OKW has covered storage for the towels at the pools and a place to drop the used ones.  Not sure about SSR but, unlike Marriott, the pool towels aren't in the rooms.  And they are the size of bath towels so....take 2!  They're small!!


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

[/FONT]





laxmom said:


> OKW has covered storage for the towels at the pools and a place to drop the used ones.  Not sure about SSR but, unlike Marriott, the pool towels aren't in the rooms.



They are the size of very small bath towels.


----------



## gands.frost (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thanks everyone.  Now I know not to pack any.

India


----------

